# Anyone used corning filters? [email protected]@king [email protected]!



## [email protected] (Sep 21, 2013)

There fuking sh1t, bought 100 0.2u syringe filters just tried to filter a carrier oil (no aas) and nothing goes thru them total waste of cash $250 there junk!


Even trying to push air through takes full force to get it through, trying to filter carrier oil just blows the filter off with pressure, I pressed that hard to try and get the oil through that the oil broke past the seal on the syringe plunger and out the top were my thumb was pressing down on the plunger.

Also got 1 bottle top filter and it doesn't even fit on the standard  flask neck.

Sticking to whatman and naglene from now on!


----------



## Bull_Nuts (Sep 21, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> There fuking sh1t, bought 100 0.2u syringe filters just tried to filter a carrier oil (no aas) and nothing goes thru them total waste of cash $250 there junk!
> 
> 
> Even trying to push air through takes full force to get it through, trying to filter carrier oil just blows the filter off with pressure, I pressed that hard to try and get the oil through that the oil broke past the seal on the syringe plunger and out the top were my thumb was pressing down on the plunger.
> ...



Um whatman o.2 work fine its hard to press still...i use a calk gun w/ a 2 inch washer in the end and a 40 cc syringe works like a charm...be sure to get luer lock syringes though...


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2013)

I was using a 5ml syringe and it wudnt budge, I could try with a cork gun I supose. But air shud pass thru them ok and it doesn't with these, pulling on the plungers with the filter attached gives a strong vacuum in the barrel. I think there poor filteres compared to whatman or naglene


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2013)

Just gso and the were cheaper on ebay but miss calculated the p&p do they worked out the same price anyway


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 22, 2013)

LOL  ...dont try and go cheap nuke..can they filter water? Make a life supply of Bw and or hand out here ...

Picture?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2013)

I will tey and filter water, if they barly let air thru I don't think water has much chance.

Any yeh I no that now defo sticking to the decent brands and the 1s I know can't belive iv lost $250 on this sh1t


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2013)

They do filter water, iv just tried, but won't filter carrier oil...


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 23, 2013)

Nylon material.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2013)

Ah right, Nylon.


----------

